
Sounds of Silence: When writer’s block strikes - howsilly
https://www.thesmartset.com/sounds-of-silence/
======
DyslexicAtheist
muse comes in waves. writers block is interesting because it indicates the
author is desperately trying to produce content but lacks enough inner
dialogue/creativity/ideas to say anything meaningful. the right way to combat
it is to just wait. this is a problem that exists when you have an "industry"
behind it or when writers are writing mostly for money or fame. Also a good
example of why most books that have been written in the past 50 years will
never survive the test of time, or why the top 100 _new books_ section in a
bookstore aren't worth the e-/paper they're written on.

~~~
jeffshek
I'm not sure if I agree with this. This can easily lead to a trap of "waiting"
and the time never comes.

Many well-known authors (Stephen King, etc) build routines for them to write.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/254799.The_Creative_Habi...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/254799.The_Creative_Habit)
[https://jamesclear.com/daily-routines-writers](https://jamesclear.com/daily-
routines-writers)

